# Help!! My dog is digging everywhere!!



## zoeysmom (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a 1 year old Bichon mix. She is digging everywhere. I have tried to put up fences around the garden, but then she just digs in the middle of the yard. She is not left outside for more than 10 minutes unsupervised. But she pees, and then hurries up and digs. I am getting frustrated. Is there any way to discourage the digging. The weather is getting warm and I don't want her to have to stay in the house all day. I am home with her during the day, she gets plenty of attention with my 4 children in the evening. She is a wonderful dog, but my husband is having a fit over his grass being ruined with holes. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## mscar22 (Mar 14, 2007)

harry did that when he was young. we heard that you bury some poo in the hole and they won't touch it. it worked a bit for him. he'd go out and start madly digging and then go OHHH and jump back. 

you could also try teching the "dig" command and giving your dog special places/times that they can dig using this command. all our dogs are "dig it up" dogs. they only dig when we tell them. which is handy.


----------



## zoeysmom (Feb 13, 2007)

Hmmm..I will have to try to bury some poo. Maybe she will be discouraged. My yard looks like the surface of the moon. Anything is helpful at this point.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Giving her a designated digging might be a good idea....like a sand box. You can even bury toys/treats to encourage her to dig there while making the other locations undesirable.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

your dog is bored. She needs to be mentally and physically stimulated every day with a brisk walk, play, fetch, etc outside the yard for at least an hour, every day. Did I mention, every day? It doesn't matter that the kids play with her, etc. The kids get to go out of the house and yard. Your dog doesn't.


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

*New Bad Habit*

My dog recently started digging up the garden too. Thing is, he's 10 and he never used to do that. My dad is furious and we haven't found a way to stop him. Advice much appreciated!


----------



## zoeysmom (Feb 13, 2007)

I walk every morning with my dog, and sometimes with friends and their dogs. I don't think she is bored. She gets played with often. I have two children (boys) not in school, and she is chased and played with all day. It is almost like she knows that she is doing it to make me mad. Maybe I will try the designated area.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I have this same problem and am almost at the point of just letting her do it. I'm pretty sure she's not digging out of boredom, I have 2 dogs and they play alot together, not to mention the time I spend with them playing and all their toys. 

Early on when I would catch her, I'd tell her no dig and she did pretty good for a while. Now she won't do it when I'm watching, so I peek out the curtain to catch her. Not always easy when they want to stay outside for long periods of time. Although it's quite a workout getting up every 10 minutes to spy on her!

I think what she's really doing is digging at roots that are below ground (and my yard is full of them), to chew on. She loves chewing on sticks and stuff. 

If I ever get to re-sod my yard, I'm going to put chicken wire under it first, so hopefully it'll break the digging thing and it won't be too hard to fill back in.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I buried the poo of my 14 y/o border collie when she was young, all she did was dig another hole. Our younger dog Sooty practically dug up 1/2 the yard. I've too have heard of the designated digging pit in one corner of the yard, but haven't tried it. You need to show the dog by digging with her paws so she knows what its for using a dig command & self reward by burying treats etc. Also heard of the chicken wire. We've just gotton used to the dogs digging down the back yard under a tree. Sooty will dig new holes after rain when the grounds soft & the worms come out.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not understanding this whole thread. I had a cocker spaniel that started digging along the fence line. We filled those holes in and then she was never left unattended in the yard again, until she became much older and had lost the urge to dig. Did these dogs join your family (who happens to have/had a nice yard) or are you joining their family which seems to think that digging is OK?
Why are the dogs being left outside unsupervised? Why do you allow this behavior to continue when if, they were chewing your sofa (just as expensive as a new lawn) you would correct the behavior? Is it just easier to put them outside and then moan about the destruction?
I'm sorry if I've offended anyone, but my dogs are never outside, just to hang out unattended. We recently had a neighbor who is trying ot get rid of ground squirrels. He put poison bait in some bread pieces, which the squirrels carried over to our yard. Our dogs LOVE to chase squirrels, causing them to drop their bread and run. I found one of our dogs chewing on the bread, noticed the slit in the center, and opened it up to find the poison. My neighbor meant no harm. But there are worse things that can happen when your dog is outside without you. And I'm assuming that no one her is permissive enough to let their dogs dig up the yard right in front of them.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shippo developed a digging habit after we moved into this house a few months back... I learned the hard way, because I left him out there alone ONE TIME for like 5 minutes (sometimes you end up having to potty at the same time as your dog lmfao). Went outside to find a hole in the yard, and dirt all over his paws... >X.x;<

I don't let him outside unattended anymore. Problem solved lol...


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for advice. Since he started digging holes, we've not let him out unsupervised. It is tiring to station someone to constantly check on him every few minutes, but from a lot of the replies, it looks like this is the way to stop the misbehaviour so I'll stick to it.


----------



## zoeysmom (Feb 13, 2007)

I do not just put my dog outside for long periods of time. I let her out to go to the bathroom and bring her back in. No more than 10 minutes tops. She has started this behavior only recently. Yes, I correct the behavior as best I know how. That is why I am posting on the site for advice on how to correct it. I had a golden retreiver for 10 years who never once dug in the yard no matter how long he was out. So this behavior is unfamiliar to me. I just wanted advice, not yelled at by someone. Obviously I am not the only person who is having this problem. Thanks anyway.


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

zoeysmom said:


> I have a 1 year old Bichon mix. She is digging everywhere. I have tried to put up fences around the garden, but then she just digs in the middle of the yard. She is not left outside for more than 10 minutes unsupervised. But she pees, and then hurries up and digs. I am getting frustrated. Is there any way to discourage the digging. The weather is getting warm and I don't want her to have to stay in the house all day. I am home with her during the day, she gets plenty of attention with my 4 children in the evening. She is a wonderful dog, but my husband is having a fit over his grass being ruined with holes. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks



Well is what i do is i just put tarp over the holes then spray there mouths with non toxix bad tasting stuff, or put cement in it...


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Zoeysmom, I'm having trouble finding anyone on this thread who yelled at you. ><


----------

